# عوار



## makala

ما معنى عوار في هذا البيت

سارعْ إلى الفعلِ الجميلِ وقلِّدِ الأعناقَ حسناً فالزمانُ عوار


----------



## Mejeed

الزمان عوار ، أي أن فيه عيب أو خلل ، أو أنه مأخوذ من العور وهو عيب أو خلل يصيب أحد العينين فلا يعود صاحبهما يرى الأشياء بصورة سليمة ، فالزمان كذلك لا يقيم الناس وفق أحقيتهم .
والله العالم .


----------

